# Sticky  A very good disease site



## (RC)

http://www.2cah.com/pandora/Disease.html


This is a good place to start if your looking to figure out what Disease your fighting.


RC


----------



## mybabieshavefins

Thanks for the site! It's very helpful. I'm one of those people who always wanted fish, but the neighborhood I grew up in had horrible water (some people in my neighborhood even wound up mysteriously getting cancer) and no matter what I did my fish ALWAYS got infections. Now I have two bettas and I'm concerned to the point of paranoia about them getting sick, so I'm very happy to have this resource! Thanks again <3


----------



## setxr

yes this is one of the best sites out there!! take a look for a good intro on what u can expect n pervent


----------



## Guest

that site is really good the best ive seen thanks for the link


----------



## BlueMaxx

They don't mention "Clammped Fins" this is a stress or a fungus that the Bettas get and you have to use Fungus Meds.
So far we have not pulled out if it and I hope to soon, pleae look it up google it or yahoo it.


----------



## Damon

They don't mention it becaused clamped fins is not a disease and a sign of stress (which could be from a disease).


----------



## BlueMaxx

So what shall I do then?


----------



## Damon

Clamped fins is an initial sign of stress. There should be other indicators (loss of appetite, bulging belly, hard time swimming etc...) But this is not the appropiate thread for that.


----------



## Guest

I love that site! Good pictures and good information!


----------



## anasfire23

Is it just me or does that site no longer work? I'll post my problem here seeing as it is the disease portion of the forum. I've just noticed the the left eye of my CT female has a weird cloudy look to it. For the time being I am assuming it is glaucoma or cataracts but could it be something else? It's only the left eye for the moment, the right eye looks very healthy still. Any suggestions will be appreciated, I need to get some fin rot medication this week so if there is any kind of other medication I need to get for this specific problem I'd like to get it at the same time. Also as a side note, is it Melafix or primafix that is for fin rot, white spot and velvet etc? I can't remember


----------



## StarLab

Is this site gone now? I got a 404 error, and when I went to the root of the site, all I get is web hosting info. 

Was looking forward to checking that site out... Oh well...


----------



## (RC)

Looks like the site is gone...


----------



## Firefoxx

yup its gone.... my pet store reccomended salt for fin rot and strangely it worked!


----------



## Mew_chan

This link no longer seems to work... new one anyone?


----------



## ChelseaLuvFISHY

:chair:The website doesn't work for me sadly


----------

